# qcad GUI buttons missing icons



## SLM (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi *e*veryone, I just installed qcad from the port using `make install clean`, and everything seemed to work fine. The strange thing is, the buttons in the GUI are all blank. They work if you click them, and you get a tool tip if you hover over one, but they're all missing the icons and text (if they have text as well). I'm guessing it's QT related, any ideas*?*

Oh, I should add also I'm using FreeBSD 9.1*.*

Many *t*hanks.

Steven


----------



## SLM (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi *e*veryone, just as a follow up, I updated my ports collection and reinstalled qcad, and I still have the same results - all the toolbar icons are blank.

Should I email the port maintainer directly*?*

Thanks.

Steven


----------



## trh411 (Jan 9, 2014)

What does the command `pkg info -x qt4` show?


----------



## SLM (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't install from a package. It replied this:


```
pkg info -x qt4 
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: n
```

But I can say all the qt4 dependencies were met in order for the port to (seemingly) install correctly:


```
==>  Installing for qcad-3.4.2.0
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqjpcodecs.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqkrcodecs.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqtwcodecs.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/designer-qt4 - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtHelp.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScriptTools.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSql.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSvg.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXmlPatterns.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on shared library: libexecinfo.so - found
===>   qcad-3.4.2.0 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found
===>  Checking if cad/qcad already installed
===>  Cleaning for qcad-3.4.2.0
```


----------

